# '94 Sentra XL - minor electrical problems



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

OK, after getting my fusible link replaced, new brake lines, and new front axle my '94 Sentra XL 1.6L manual 5-spd going I'm ready to starting using it on a daily basis.

One thing I've noticed since the jump start error is the clock works only when the engine is running. Also my aftermarket radio now only has a display when the engine is running but won't take any normal commands - not sure if I damaged it with the jump start but since the clock isn't keeping time when the engine is shut off I thought maybe these are related.

I pulled all the fuses that were related to the instruments and I don't see that any are blown. 

Looking for ideas on where to troubleshoot this problem.

PS - the A/C is not putting out cold air. Checked the low pressure side pressure was in normal range and it would not take any freon. Compressor is turning. Any chance all these are related to the jump start I tried with the cables backward? I burned up a fusible link and have replaced it but could find nothing else wrong. Engine starts and car runs fine otherwise.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Radio and clock should be related. I'm going to assume they share a fuse, fusible link, or something of the sort for the battery constant power. 

For the AC, you're going to have to look at both side pressures. Is the low side cycling or just sitting steady? What is the pressure at? I think the blend doors on the B13 are simple cable doors (sold mine years ago), so you shouldn't have any vacuum switches or solenoids in the dash to worry about.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, that stereo wire is called the constant because the voltage to it is not keyed.
In other words it is hot all the time.
If yours got fried, you will need to run a new one to the fuse box
on something that is not keyed. domelight, etc.

Check the fuse and or link for the A/C.
Listen to see if the compressor clutch kicks in on idle.


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

OK I think I have found the problem for the clock and radio. 

For reference this is a 1994 Sentra XE, 2 door, 5 speed manual with GA16 engine. After accidentally hooking up jumper cables wrong way I had burnt up a Fusible Link P/N 24022-42L00 which connects directly to positive battery cable. Car would start but clock & radio did not work.

Even though I had looked a SOME fuses to see what else was blown I had not looked at ALL of them.

I first pulled all Fusible Links from the engine bay and tested visually and with continuity meter. All were good.

I pulled every Fuse from the fuse panel and looked at them visually and tested with continuity meter. May have FOUND PROBLEM.

I never thought the fuse called the "ROOM LIGHT" by Nissan was significant before but this may be it. I will know tonight when I put the battery in. Too hot out there it's over 100 degrees here.

There's another story on why the battery is out. Although the car ran OK for a few days I decided yesterday to take it to work, 40 miles one way. About halfway there the Battery Light and Brake Warning Light both came on and stayed on. Made it to work and when I shut down the engine I heard some chattering from a relay near the fuse panel.

When I was headed home the battery was dead enough nothing would light. The car would start with jumpers but as soon as jumpers were removed it would die. Got a ride home.

Looked in the forum and found blackmaxima88's 2005 thread on the Sentra Charging System. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/108499-charging-system-faqs.html

Thinking this is a bad alternator I took my charger to work today, charged the battery with a trickle charge which showed only 17% capacity at 7:00 this morning but by 2:00 PM was up to 95%. Put battery back in and with a co-worker in his car as my wingman made it home OK. The battery is on the charger while I look into getting the alternator replaced.

That alternator was in there since Sept 2004 but I suppose I'm also paying for the jump start error on Memorial Day weekend with this too. Believe it or not the original alternator was replaced in Oct 2002 then again in June 2003. Then 3 more free under warranty betwen August 2003 and September 2004. The last one is the one that has gone bad now.

So we'll see if this gets things back to normal. The A/C will have to wait a while.


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

With the charged up battery installed, the radio and clock work again. So it was that darn little 10A fuse.

Now need that alternator replaced/repaired and I'll be back in business.


----------



## Lukyi89 (Mar 4, 2011)

my battery died after i charge it up, so i figured it might be the alternator. so it was bad, and i bought a new one. but then my gas and temperature gauges went up and down and i heard a clicking noise and my engine shut off. im not sure what happend, but i just boguth a new alternator. and i got a chevy battery from a neighbor.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Lukyi89 said:


> and i got a chevy battery from a neighbor.


Chevrolet doesn't make batteries.


----------



## Lukyi89 (Mar 4, 2011)

jdg said:


> Chevrolet doesn't make batteries.


i mean, a side terminal battery


----------

